# low appetite?



## 2wheeler (May 4, 2006)

I currently have 4 RBPs (about 3.5 - 4") - I feed them only about 1X every 4th day or so, but they can't even finish off a 2"X2" piece of fish & can only finish 3 small shrimps when I vary it to shrimps

is this normal? from reading the other posts it seems like everyone elses RBPs are eating more than mine do


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you cycle the tank properly. I have seen fish literally stop eating due to ammonia/nitrite issues.


----------



## 2wheeler (May 4, 2006)

I get a lot of evaporation - 1/4 of the tank about every 3 weeks, so I've just been topping off the tank. I'll try cycling out more water and upping the temp a bit to see if it helps

oh yeah - it's a 125 tank - other than not eating a lot, they do seem healthy otherwise


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Why are you only feeding them once every four days at that age?

Post your water temperature and parameters.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

2wheeler said:


> I get a lot of evaporation - 1/4 of the tank about every 3 weeks, so I've just been topping off the tank. I'll try cycling out more water and upping the temp a bit to see if it helps
> 
> oh yeah - it's a 125 tank - other than not eating a lot, they do seem healthy otherwise


I'd guess their lack of appetite has something to do with your water parameters. You need to do regular water changes to remove nitrates. Evaporation only removes water, which will only increase the concentration of nitrates in your tank. 
Do you happen to have a serious algae problem? This is usually a symptom of high nitrate levels.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

you need to feed your p's more if you want them to grow to thier full potential........................

Also agre with the others check your water params.


----------



## 2wheeler (May 4, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Why are you only feeding them once every four days at that age? ...


just laziness -









yes, I don't test my water and do water changes as often as I'm reading what everyone here is doing...I'll change my ways though


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

2wheeler said:


> Why are you only feeding them once every four days at that age? ...


just laziness -









yes, I don't test my water and do water changes as often as I'm reading what everyone here is doing...I'll change my ways though
[/quote]

Too lazy to toss some food in?

Hmmmmmm...... interesting.


----------

